# All Hail the Great Gordon H. Clark!!!



## Hamalas (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow. Not saying that the Trinity Foundation has more than their fair share of chutzpah, but check out these quotes:

"Gordon Haddon Clark was one of the most profound and brilliant scholars God has ever given his church. Even the eighteenth-century American prodigy, Jonathan Edwards, must defer to Clark as the greatest American theologian and philosopher. […] No one in modern times has as competently defended the faith against both the world and the wolves as Gordon Clark. Indeed, one must return to the works of Augustine to find anything comparable in the history of Christian thought, and even Augustine did not see so clearly the implications of the Bible.”"

I have honestly enjoyed the parts of Clark that I have read, but does this not strike anyone else as more than a bit of an overstatement?


----------



## ZackF (Feb 5, 2016)

Do these people ask themselves if Clark would have wanted this said about him?


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 5, 2016)

ZackF said:


> Do these people ask themselves if Clark would have wanted this said about him?



That's exactly what my wife said when I read her the quote. I can't imagine that Clark would be happy with this.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 6, 2016)

The Trinity Foundation's hype machine probably does more to turn people off to Clark than any critic could.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2016)

This obsessive, cult-like devotion to personalities is the bane of the modern Reformed world.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 6, 2016)

Hamalas said:


> "Gordon Haddon Clark was one of the most profound and brilliant scholars God has ever given his church. Even the eighteenth-century American prodigy, Jonathan Edwards, must defer to Clark as the greatest American theologian and philosopher. […] No one in modern times has as competently defended the faith against both the world and the wolves as Gordon Clark. Indeed, one must return to the works of Augustine to find anything comparable in the history of Christian thought, and even Augustine did not see so clearly the implications of the Bible.”"



Why stop with just Edwards and Augustine? Why not compare him to Jesus as well?


----------



## Justified (Feb 6, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> This obsessive, cult-like devotion to personalities is the bane of the modern Reformed world.


----------



## timfost (Feb 6, 2016)

All one has to do is look at Clark's definition of faith as intellectual assent to realize that though a brilliant man, he hardly can stand beside the great reformers and hold his own.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 6, 2016)

It certainly is an overstatement. Unfortunately, you find even more people who are equally enthusiastic about Cornelius Van Til.


----------



## Philip (Feb 6, 2016)

How do they really feel about him? I feel like they're holding back a bit.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 6, 2016)

What bothers me is that if the world is still here in 50-100 years, and beyond, people might read that sort of thing and just assume it must be accurate. I suppose the same could be said for the present, but at least there are plenty of people still around who know it is hype, and who will say so.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 6, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> It certainly is an overstatement. Unfortunately, you find even more people who are equally enthusiastic about Cornelius Van Til.



The same kind of overstated adulation can be found among some followers of Rushdooney and of Dooyeweerd.


----------

